# types of scorpion??



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey all. Hope you are all well.
Just wondering if someone can tell me some common scorpion species. I don't know too much about them but would very much like to get one to put in a spare 30x30x30 enclosure i have. Any ideas? Are they easy to keep? do they smell at all?
thanks


----------



## reptilesrkool (Feb 18, 2011)

i keep black rocks rainforest flinders ranges and novas they are all pritty common id proble go with a flinders ranges for that cage easy to keep and don`t smell unless u leave dead crickets in there


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rainforest scorpions (liocheles sp.) or black rock scorpions (urodacus manicatus) are 2 of the best begginer scorpions.
Liocheles rarely sting and are great handlers. black rock scorpions are great scorps to watch feed, they burrow though, but are easy to breed like liocheles - both of these sp. get to about 50mm on average (some liocheles get bigger)

feed them crickets, - about 1 - 2 crickets week, they dont always feed when food is given.

liocheles can be kept together (same locale) while black rock scorpions are not really that compatible to keep together, although some people do, there is always the risk of cannibalism. they can be kept from anywhere from takeaway containers to 30x30 tanks. Make the substrate 50/50 cocopeat and sand mix for black rock scorpions (minimum depth 10cm - as they burrow) and for rainforest scorpions just full cocopeat (minimum depth 3cm)

hope this helped

check out the green scorpion and the australian invertebrate forum.

heres a few pics of my rainforest and black rock scorpion (rainforests are the ones with the blacker ones with big claws and small stingers, the black rocks are the browner ones)...

let me know if you need more help !


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've only kept rainforests and flinder-rangers. Just make sure you give them a varied diet, as me and my scorpion freak mate have discovered they seem to lose their hunger for crickets after a little while.

also change their substrate one every week/fortnight and remove all uneaten crickets.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 18, 2011)

well here is some common ones in the trade.

lychas marmerous - easy scorpion to keep, gets up to 30mm max (small sp.) but can be kept communal
urodacus elongatus - easy scorpion to keep, one of the biggest in the hobby, can get to 120mm max but usually about 100mm
urodacus manicatus - easy scorpion to keep, get to about 50mm, CAN be kept communal, but it is risky and often leads in cannibalism
liocheles sp. - easy scorpions to keep, get to about 55mm, can be kept communal
Urodacus yaschenkoi - bit difficult, keep in a setup called 'false bottom' (pm me if you want more info) they are very aggressive scorpions and can reach 80mm 
Cercophonius squama - easy/medium scorpion to keep, love to burrow alot, get to 30mm, can be kept communal but like urodacus manicatus may eat eachother
Urodacus Armatus - exactly like urodacus manicatus, except more aggressive (cant keep them together)

The Green Scorpion sells most of them


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 18, 2011)

Scorpions are SOOOOO EASY to keep. It really depends what size you are looking for because Australia has a very wide variety of sizes. They don't smell unless you leave a cricket in there for too long .. There is a few different species that would suggest having a look at for visual. Black rock Scorpion, Flinders Ranges Scorpion and Rainforest Sp. .. Have a look at them.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks alot 
i appreciate it!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 19, 2011)

no worries, 
let me know if you have any other Q's


----------



## Brenny10 (May 7, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> well here is some common ones in the trade.
> 
> lychas marmerous - easy scorpion to keep, gets up to 30mm max (small sp.) but can be kept communal
> urodacus elongatus - easy scorpion to keep, one of the biggest in the hobby, can get to 120mm max but usually about 100mm
> ...



Hey man, you might be able to help me out.. Google is saying that *Liocheles Sp. is a QLD Rainforest scorpion, however, my breeder is saying they're NSW Rainforest scorpions.. 

Are you able to help me? 

Appreciate it.. Brendon  *


----------



## richoman_3 (May 7, 2012)

Yes they are found in NSW  , they stretch all the way from FNQLD to NSW


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (May 7, 2012)

Black rock scorpions and flinders range scorpions are great,although i would like an emperor scorpion


----------

